# Corsair or Antec



## blackpearl (Feb 13, 2012)

I have zeroed in on two PSUs 

Corsair 500w - Rs3K Builder Series? CX500 V2 ? 80 PLUS® Certified Power Supply - Builder Series - Power Supply Units
Antec 450w - Rs2.5K Antec.com - Product: VP450

Currently I'm using a 450watt Foxin PSU on my modest PC 

i3 2100
4 GB RAM
2 Hard disk + 1 SSD (soon)
1 DVD drive
Nvidia GT 210 gfx card

I don't game and don't intend to upgrade to a better gfx card, unless the current one fizzles out.

My current 450 watt cheap PSU seems at ease with the load, so I believe the Antec 450 should be able to work well on my PC. The reviews are good too.

So should I go for the Antec PSU or shell out some extra bucks for the Corsair?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^
i will say corsair cx430v2 at 2.4k is more than enough for you.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 13, 2012)

Compared to Antec, are Corsair PSUs better?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^
 both are good.no need to compare as you won't see any difference in real world but you will get very good after sale service with corsair.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 13, 2012)

personaly i like corsair, but antec is also good brand. But if u can spend extra money, go for atleast 550/600wt psu.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, I just checked on POwer Supply Calculator eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts, anything above 450 watt will be an overkill.

My current system was drawing barely 180watt of power. It recommended me a 230w PSU 

On 430watt I could upgrade to i7, one more memory stick and a better graphics card and still have more than 100watts to spare.

IMO, Corsair 430watt is sufficient.

I won't be making the purchase until a few days, so any more suggestions are welcome.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 13, 2012)

it's ur choice ..


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 14, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> it's ur choice ..



That sounds like you are kind of disappointed that I chose Corsair 430 

You suggest going for 550/600w. But I really don't need so much power. Why waste money?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 14, 2012)

If you have no intention to upgrade to power hungry processors or graphics cards, and if you dont want to overclock ever, the 430W or 500W are both good choices. 500W is a safety sweet spot, so to speak. In case you want to upgrade, you'll have some headroom.

The CX430 V2 is still ample for your needs and more! Remember, having some amount of headroom never hurts


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ 430W cost ~2.4k. but a 400W FSP PSU will be enough but the FSP PSU cost 2k. but by adding just 0.4k more you are getting a better item with more warranty and better service.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 14, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> That sounds like you are kind of disappointed that I chose Corsair 430
> 
> You suggest going for 550/600w. But I really don't need so much power. Why waste money?



It's nt wasting money, adding some extra money, u can easily get 550/600wt psu. And a psu is nt like gpu or cpu, u can use it for long time (for ex: corsair comes with 5years of worrenty !!) u can use it on diffrent rig too. 
When u will update or build another rig after 2-3 years, u might pull off ur hair for such a little headroom with a 430wt.
But if u have limited budget, go for it.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ Corsair CX _don't_ come with 5 years warranty. 

Coming to the point, Antec VP450 is a good power supply if you buy it at something around Rs. 1800-2000. It lacks PFC but still performs solid. It is built by FSP.

I'll suggest Corsair CX430v2 only because Corsair has established and better support in India.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 15, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^ Corsair CX _don't_ come with 5 years warranty.



Sorry, it's my bad, forgot to mention corsair models ..  .. Some models has 7 years of warranty as well ..


----------

